# Should I only focus on EPAK or Crosstrain?



## AmericanKenpoChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I a mere beginner compared to many people here in the art of EPAK.  I love that art and no other has given me the self-esteem to tackle everyday problems like Parker's Kenpo.

I do not feel like commuting 75 miles each way to a dojo, nor do I want to train with just anyone in my backyard.  I currently don't have medical insurance and want to be cautious about training in a non-dojo setting and with strangers.

My question is, since I have all Mr. Tatum's technique dvds, and Mr. Planas forms dvd's, should I just work at those with a friend or should I look into a local Jiu-Jitsu, Aikido, or other art?  At church they offer a certain art that involves kicking that I won't comment on, and I often feel like putting in my two cents!  So should I just focus on what I know and train alone, or step out of my comfort zone and check out a local school?

Chris Magnano


----------



## Doc (Dec 15, 2005)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> I a mere beginner compared to many people here in the art of EPAK.  I love that art and no other has given me the self-esteem to tackle everyday problems like Parker's Kenpo.
> 
> I do not feel like commuting 75 miles each way to a dojo, nor do I want to train with just anyone in my backyard.  I currently don't have medical insurance and want to be cautious about training in a non-dojo setting and with strangers.
> 
> ...


Go to a school, (any legit style school) and dump the videos. What if you wanted to study a course only offered at Harvard? You either find a way to get there or you study something else. If you can't find a kenpo school, or don't want to travel the distance, than you can settle for another style. But substituting video from scratch, is like learning to swim among sharks on the internet.


----------



## MJS (Dec 15, 2005)

I agree with Doc!  I would suggest getting a solid base in one art first before crosstraining even enters the picture.  I also think that it would be a much better choice to find a way to get to a school to learn from a live instructor.  

If Kenpo is what you want to do, you just may have to make that drive.  If that is still an issue, you should do some research on other schools in your area that have caught your interest.

Good luck on your decision.

Mike


----------



## parkerkarate (Dec 15, 2005)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> I a mere beginner compared to many people here in the art of EPAK. I love that art and no other has given me the self-esteem to tackle everyday problems like Parker's Kenpo.
> 
> I do not feel like commuting 75 miles each way to a dojo, nor do I want to train with just anyone in my backyard. I currently don't have medical insurance and want to be cautious about training in a non-dojo setting and with strangers.
> 
> ...


 
I would not want to travel 75 miles either so it matters how much you really want to do Kenpo. Don't get me wrong I am a very biased person when talking about Kenpo vs. other arts, but if you feel like you will not benifit from it than tey something else. As it was said before it is very omportant to get your basics, but it is a lot better to learn from an actual instructor that way if you have any questions you can ask.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

You need to be in a school. Train in something local now, and maybe more opportunities will open up in the future. Someone is driving 30 miles to that school you mentioned and some day he or she will open up a school 5 miles from his or her home. That'll be only 40 miles from you. Or, you might move, or find an out-of-my-garage instructor in town. But, forget the DVDs and get some instruction.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 15, 2005)

You need bodies not videos.
Sean


----------



## JamesB (Dec 15, 2005)

Got to agree with the others....unless you are willing to travel then don't bother. My own kenpo classes are 130 miles each way and I can only do this at weekends due to work commitments...its not ideal but I've been training like this regularly for almost 7 years now and the long journey has become a part of life - its just not significant to me any more (you'll get used to it!!). 

If you want kenpo bad enough you'll put the hours in, but you'll get far more benefit from direct, regular training rather than video-learning.

the Aikido sounds fun though so why not give it a go you might enjoy it! anhow good luck in whatever you choose to do.....  

james


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you for the replies.  I think I will just look into my church's karate class.  Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 15, 2005)

For a while I travelled close to 90 miles each way, twice a week to train with a group in an unusual style that wasn't offered anywhere closer.  This was when I lived in Wisconsin, and it snowed a lot in the winter.  You can do it, if you really really want it.  You may have to be willing to sacrifice other things to make it happen, but if you want it bad enough, you can do it.  It's a drag to travel that much, but if the training is worth while and you feel that nothing else compares either in quality or stylistically, then it may be the best choice.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 15, 2005)

When I live in Georgia just north of Jacksonville I traveled 75 Mile one-way twice a week to train.  You have to have immediate feedback you can't wait a month or two months from someone to tell you stance is all wrong and then by that time it is engrained into *your* form.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Dec 15, 2005)

Studying martial arts by yourself is like practicing sex by yourself...  Might feel good while you practice, but then when you get a real partner it will be pretty awkward.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd suggest looking into boxing, because fees are usually cheap, and it'll keep you in great shape; next, I'd recommend Muay Thai, which is a little harder to find than boxing, a little more expensive. . .but a lot better. I have trained an EPAK practitioner, who is one of my buddies, for the sparring portion of one of his high-level tests, and he seemed to enjoy it. He certainly sparred better afterward.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 15, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Studying martial arts by yourself is like practicing sex by yourself... Might feel good while you practice, but then when you get a real partner it will be pretty awkward.


 
Lol, you slay me!


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Studying martial arts by yourself is like practicing sex by yourself... Might feel good while you practice, but then when you get a real partner it will be pretty awkward.


 
Thank you, Old Fat Kenpoka, I will stick to the church class, and hopefully I will meet my future wife there for I would love to have a little karate family.  Merry Christmas, and I will think twice before shaking anyone's hand in the future.  Keep your hands and minds clean.  Best Regards, Chris.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Dec 16, 2005)

AmericanKenpoChris said:
			
		

> Thank you, Old Fat Kenpoka, I will stick to the church class, and hopefully I will meet my future wife there for I would love to have a little karate family. Merry Christmas, and I will think twice before shaking anyone's hand in the future. Keep your hands and minds clean. Best Regards, Chris.


 
Ha ha.  You are too funny.  Hey, I am a little old and a little fat -- and while I may be "grand", I am no "master" and certainly no "grandmaster".  I did in fact meet my wife at the dojo.  I hope that you find as much happiness and success in your future studies.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Dec 16, 2005)

There is a Wing Chun school that I might check out.

I wish everyone a season filled with joy regardless of religion.  Let us all take time to laugh, learn, and enjoy life.  Thanks again.  Chris


----------



## Southwell (Dec 16, 2005)

I am lucky that I live close to my instructor but if I had to travel 75 miles I would invest in taking as many privates as a could afford. Blessings


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 16, 2005)

I would try to get with a group as much as I could.
Sean


----------



## jdinca (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey, Chris, you've gotten great advice from great people. When you join the karate class at your church, remember that what you put into it is what you will get out of it. It may not be exactly what you were looking for but it's better than learning from tapes. Put yourself into your training as much as you possibly can and you can find the same level of self esteem. Push yourself and you will also push the instructor. If he's good, you'll be rewarded by being pushed even more. If not, then you will at least have the satisfaction of giving it your all. Wallow in it, revel in it, become a teacher of it. You will then experience another level of MA that will be exceptionally rewarding, not just physically but mentally and spiritually as well.

And above all, have fun!


----------



## TChase (Dec 22, 2005)

I travel 102 miles one way to train with my teacher every weekend.


----------



## Doc (Dec 22, 2005)

TChase said:
			
		

> I travel 102 miles one way to train with my teacher every weekend.


ALL of my students travel distance. The furthest are in the United Kingdom. Why do they come? Because what they want, they can't get anywhere else, and certainly not on any video. It's all a matter of what you want and how bad you want it.


----------



## Rich_Hale (Dec 31, 2005)

Chris,

When I first started studying with Larry Tatum I was living in Anchorage, Alaska and my good buddy Tony Martin, was living in England. We would both save up some money then hop on a plane and go to class.

When Tony and I first started going to Larry's we slept on the same mat at night as we worked out on during the day. Eventually Tony and I both moved to California, but not before Tony came to my studio in Alaska where he lived in the locker room and slept on a hide-a-bed for six months.

During this same time I traveled from Alaska to South America and from Hawaii to New York in search of Kenpo. When you love and want Kenpo you will do what ever it takes to get it. 

When I moved to California, my wife (Barbara Hale) and I were living in Ojai (about 85 miles from Santa Monica) but it didn't keep us from being regulars at Larry's Thursday night class.

If you're 75 miles from your studio, find something that is closer to home and let the teacher know that you're a student who needs a local studio to work out in. If he, or she, doesn't welcome you there under those circumstances, you don't want to go there anyway, just keep looking.

I agree with everyone else - you need bodies first, videos second. But try not to settle for just any system - look for a Kenpo studio, club, or workout partners that are close to home, then visit with your teacher every chance you get.


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks again for all the encouragement and positive responses.  Chris


----------



## Doc (Jan 1, 2006)

Rich_Hale said:
			
		

> Chris,


Hey Rich, drop me an email at home please.


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, I am really glad that I saw this post.

I also have a long drive to my dojo.  It is not 70 miles, but I usually have to allow 1 hour to get there.  I thought that I was the only one that made that kind of drive.   

I regularly meet people that think I'm nuts...including some of my class mates.   

I may be nuts, but I appreciate knowing that I am not alone. :asian:


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 20, 2006)

American Kenpo Karate is a progressive system that encourages you to experiment in new techniques and disciplines. This is shown by the requirement to create your own forms. But I suggest ranking in Kenpo before you try to experiment and mix the arts, some people tend to get them confused.


----------

